# My Tornado-Red VW Lupo GTI feat Black Magic Detail. Severely Oxidised! LONG ONE!!



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi there folks :thumb:

I've been in contact with Stevie from Black Magic Detail for a while now after he helped me do a few bits n bobs to my car incl retro fitting my mk5 Golf GTI seats & fitting my BMC carbon filter etc etc, fast forward to today; living 2 mins down the road I'm good friends with the family now which means I've seen loads of Stevie's work and it's fair to say that every car he does no matter what service the customer pays for, is done to the highest of standards.
I knew my car needed a correction badly but just kept putting it off due to other commitments like work etc.
So, I had some time off work booked, I gave him a buzz and the next day we both set to work on the car.
2002 VW Lupo GTI in Tornado-Red.
On with the detail…
Parked up, ready for the wash & decontamination process.
















Generally quite clean nothing particular that we would have to spend too much time on.
Dirty wheels..
























First up we started on wheels, tyres and arches..
Megs Super Degreaser and long handled brush for the arches.








Megs SD also used on the tyres via detail brush.








Maxolen Wheel Cleaner and detail brush on the wheels.
























The Maxolen Wheel Cleaner made very light work of what grime there was on the wheels.
Wheels, tyres and arches rinsed off now ready to be foamed.
Snow foam of choice was Chemical Guys No-Touch SF.
























This foam is excellent, clings extremely well with a not too long dwell time and most of all it cleans very well.
Rinsing..
















Door shuts etc..
Here's me lol, Megs APC was used via Megs Slide Lock and Valet Pro's new detail brush.
























Another rinse..
























Time for the 2BM..








Shampoo of choice was Maxolen Wax Free Shampoo.
Excellent shampoo, very slick, soaps up well and has a great smell kinda like aftershave; very manly smell 








Wash media is of course CarPro CQuartz mitt..








Rinse in clean water bucket..








Continuing around the car..








De-Tarred using Autosmart Tardis..








Rinsed, ready to be pulled inside for claying..








Clay of choice was Wolf's Chemicals fine-Grade Clay..








After claying a few panels I made the mistake of dropping the bar on the floor DOH!!
Binned it and tore off a fresh piece and continued round the car using Megs Last Touch for lube.
A new product we decided to try was Maxolen Fallout Remover..








This was applied to the bonnet only and left to cure while I made my way round the rest of the car with the clay. 
Around 10 minutes later once I had finished claying the product was removed..








Definitely felt a lot slicker to the touch, like it had been clayed but as this was the first time we had really tried to use this product we didn't rule out claying just yet.
So I clayed the bonnet..
















Safe to say the whole car had little to no contamination on as the bar was virtually contaminant free.
Next up we took some readings of the paint to see what we had to work with..
























I had a shot of the gauge..
















Readings were all pretty uniform averaging between 160um-190um with exceptions of the passenger side which was showing a little over 200um.
Some before shots..
























































































The car was in the same condition all around the car suffering from severe oxidisation, swirling and a few deep scratches.
More before shots..
























































Decided to do some removal rates using PD8 gauge and lazer pointer.
















We decided on a combination of Menzerna RD3.02 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad..
Maxolen Miracolo Polishing Aid used to prime the pad.








One set and correction achieved..
























My self and Stevie looked at each other and thought brilliant, the paint doesn't seem to be too hard. 
Lucky if this removed 1 micron.
So we said lets carry on with this combo and see what we can achieve.
The piece on the bonnet we corrected must have been a lucky guess because on the rest of the bonnet we were getting nowhere, not as hard as we thought? HOW WRONG WERE WE!! :lol:
So I broke out the Milwaukee rotary, Lake country white wool pad and Menzerna FG500..








Look at the concentration on my face :lol:








While I continued on the bonnet Stevie started on the O/S wing..
































Stevie's combo was Menz FG500 on LC purple wool pad via Makita Rotary.
After 5 hits of this combo finally we were getting somewhere..
































Not yet refined..
Moving on to the door now..








You can already see how glossy the wing looks now compared to the door..
























Look how oxidised it is, I'm actually pretty embarrassed however not to worry as we decided that we would do our best and go that extra bit further and try achieve the best finish possible.
Above the handle..
















Rest of the door..
























Before shots of the back quarter..
















































So, Stevie cracked on cutting the whole of the O/S while I finished cutting the bonnet and moved on to cutting the roof using a different method; Meguiars MF pads and D300 Corrction Compound via the DAS6 PRO.
























This combo was proving to be brilliant on flatter panels where I was able to apply a bit more pressure than I could with the rotary and the results were awesome.
















































This was after 2 hits on the N/S half of the roof, the O/S half got 2 hits of Menz FG500 on LC purple wool on the rotary then was then refined with the 3M blue finishing pad and Menzerna 106FA.
We came to the conclusion that the Megs MF system was achieving the exact same results as the rotary with the wool and FG500.
Stevie stayed on the rotary all the way through the detail as he much prefers the rotary to the DA however I was having a shot of both.
The DA system was correcting the same but with no dust and finishing down a lot better but only on the flatter panels where I could apply the pressure needed to achieve the desired correction levels.
Bonnet corrected and refined..








































The bonnet wasn't in the greatest of condition regarding stone chips and general road rash which there were massive amounts of, however we were happy after giving it 6 stages of polishing!
Moving round to the N/S that I was working on..
50/50..








































I corrected the left side with the Megs DA system..
Moving on to the right side I had a go with the Rotary and LC white wool pad and Menz FG500.
This was achieving the exact same correction, 5 hits each,
Moving on to the N/S door..
Before..
















































After 5 hits of Megs MF..
Refined with Menz 106FA on 3M Blue via rotary.
























Next I moved on to the A pillars with the rotary and 3M Green Compounding Pad and Menz FG500.
































At this point in the day the sun was well and truly out, some direct sun shots of the bonnet..
























Moving back round to my side of the car I had finished polishing, mostly using the DA MF system.
Just as well as I had finished using the MF pads and was going to switch back to the rotary because..
























To gain any sort of correction that was gonna match the rotary I had to use extra pressure when polishing, I also used the Maxolen Miracolo Polishing Aid during sets to stop the pad clogging and this worked a treat for around 20 sets but I think this maybe helped the pad destroy it's self with heat build-up etc and the pad being more moist, however 
Correction on N/S back quarter..
















With the whole car apart from the rear cut n refined we cracked on with the boot and bumper.
Before shots..
























Afters..








































This was after 5 hits of LC purple wool pad with Menzerna FG500. Then refined with 3M Blue and Menzerna 106FA. I must stress that every panel on the refining stage had extra extra burnishing with good 8-10 passes to try and achieve the best finish possible and I must say the finish is amazing!!
Here's the other side of the boot after 5 hits of LC purple wool and Menz FG500, not yet refined.. See the holograms?
















Refined with 3M Blue and Menzerna 106FA..








































Here are a few more correction shots via sun gun..
















































































































Moved outside for an APC foam plus engine bay..
Engine was cleaned with Megs APC and Maxolen Engine Cleaner..








































































Rinsing off..
































Nice beading after polishing, no LSP yet..








Final rinse with 0ppm filtered water via watering can,
















Taken back in to be dryed..
































Time to remove polish from the gaps etc using only the best Johnsons cotton buds :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Once the car was fully dried, LSP time 
Blackfire AMS on the wheels, 6 months durability easily and definitely adds to the look of the rims, gives them that bit extra shine.
























Next up I applied a layer of Zaino Z-2 via DA..








Left to cure for 15 minutes or so, then removed. Extremely easy to apply and removal was even easier coming off like nothing  reminds me of Blackfire AFPP sealant.
Glass was cleaned with 3M..








Tyres dressed with Chemical Guys VRP..








Honeycomb grill dressed with Maxolen Blue Star A-Z using Lake Country foam detailing sticks..
















Glass sealed with Maxolen Perfect Pearl sealant..
















Extremely easy to apply and remove, can't comment on durability or performance as of yet because it hasn't rained yet since completing the detail. Which is a strange one!!
Engine bay shots..
































Plastics dressed with Maxolen Blue Star A-Z, this is very good on engine bay plastics. Virtually the same as 303 Aerospace Prot. Metal parts polished with Megs NXT metal polish.
Finally a layer Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale spray sealant was added at the very end..








Detail complete time for the after shots..
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































There we have it 
It's been a very long one so if you've stuck with it until the end thank you and hope you enjoyed it.
I had a great 4 days so big thanks to Stevie for the banter and big thanks to Joanne for feeding me 
All comments welcome, thanks.
Aaron


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Edited


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome, love how the pics do the talking. how would you rate the pad primer?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

top work liking the car


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Good job by the both of you, and good write-up! Any more pics? 

I'm about to correct my Tornado Red Golf in the not too distant future, I'm guessing the MF system performed quite well apart from the burst pad!


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks fantastic, great work, and very informative write up cheers guys.
Vince.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice finish there
hard work from the two of you certainly paid off

now go drive it


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great writeup aaron ,it was a pleasure to work with you on your car, 4 long days but worth the extra work in the end
well i have had my eyes opened after reading this writeup ,i did not know i had a bald bit :doublesho
but now i do :lol::lol:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great write up and fantastic job, looks great now


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks amazing Aaron, my old Mk5 Golf GTI was tornado red and i loved how good it looked polished up.

Cracking job, im going to send this link to my brother who also has a Lupo in Soft Blue to tell him how to get it looking!

Love the Golf seats in it too!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks all, I'll reply to the comments later on when I get on the laptop :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, not really enough pics to see all the work though 



great looking car, great work...

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice Lupo - and a cracking finish achieved after an epic detail ! Looks very sharp now. 

PS. What are the mods ?


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks cracking mate. top job.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow picture heavy....!!




















With good reason to be, looks amazing dude.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice job lads


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking write up mate and some stunning results there 

Reminded me how much I miss my loop though .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work dude! Great to see a lupo on here!

Joe


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work there. Lovely car.


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice one.

Love a write up with loads of pics! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

dhiren_motilal said:


> looks awesome, love how the pics do the talking. how would you rate the pad primer?


I rate it well mate, I didn't start using it until after I destroyed the first of the 2 MF pads. Certainly stopped the center of the pad clogging up anyway :thumb:



Grawschbags said:


> Good job by the both of you, and good write-up! Any more pics?
> 
> I'm about to correct my Tornado Red Golf in the not too distant future, I'm guessing the MF system performed quite well apart from the burst pad!


Yes mate I was impressed with the DA system's correction abilities however you'll need a good few pads because they don't last long due to the constant pressure trying to correct with them. T-Red is a great colour once corrected 



Black Magic Detail said:


> great writeup aaron ,it was a pleasure to work with you on your car, 4 long days but worth the extra work in the end
> well i have had my eyes opened after reading this writeup ,i did not know i had a bald bit :doublesho
> but now i do :lol::lol:


Yes Stevie certainly was a pleasure working with you mate :thumb:
You canny even see your bauld bit don't worry about it.. 
See:









:lol::thumb:



JBirchy said:


> That looks amazing Aaron, my old Mk5 Golf GTI was tornado red and i loved how good it looked polished up.
> 
> Cracking job, im going to send this link to my brother who also has a Lupo in Soft Blue to tell him how to get it looking!
> 
> Love the Golf seats in it too!


Thanks a lot Jon, yes T-Red is an amazing colour once corrected.
Cheers I'm sure your bro will appreciate it :thumb:
The seats are one of the best mods on the car mate, I waited for months to snap up a good set :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> looks good, not really enough pics to see all the work though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks chap  Knew I should have taken more pics  :lol:



yetizone said:


> Very nice Lupo - and a cracking finish achieved after an epic detail ! Looks very sharp now.
> 
> PS. What are the mods ?


Thanks mate :thumb:

Mods are;
Compomotive TH-Mono's 15x8 ET25
MK5 Golf GTI Interlagos Interior
KW Variant 1 SS Coilovers
BMC CDA Carbon filter with stainless piping.

And a full correction  :thumb:

Thanks again everyone :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's epic mate!! Lorra, lorra pics but awesome stuff.

The MF system has its uses but its pricey given how many pads die!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That's epic mate!! Lorra, lorra pics but awesome stuff.
> 
> The MF system has its uses but its pricey given how many pads die!


Thanks Russ.

It's the only write up I'll ever do, well until I get a new car so thought I'd go all out with the pics :thumb:

Yeah your right I used 2 pads and they only did 1/2 the car :doublesho

Glad you like it pal


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice wee motor mate. much improved.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great correction guys looks great now, lot of hard work but well worth it, can i ask where you got your big water filter and how much ltr it will do with the water down your way, i used to buy one's from window cleaning company in Swindon but want one i can recycle buy refil, thanks for sharing


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning job first class detailling :thumb:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great write up and great detail. looks like a lot of effort went into it but results are brilliant


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Some amazing detail work there

Car looks gorgeous mate, wheels really suit it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Aaron this is simply mind blowing, the paints hard as concrete on your car, Needed a battle and half, but you have done it, looks gorgeous for a 02 reg car, very well-done the paint is seriously corrected to high level with plenty of gloss and reflectivity, plus the wheels really set the car off perfectly 

Aaron this was certainly worth it, great write up from yourself, and your pictures really show the level of work that has gone in to this detail, Many thanks for posting Aaron, Have a great week from myself buddie :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Great correction guys looks great now, lot of hard work but well worth it, can i ask where you got your big water filter and how much ltr it will do with the water down your way, i used to buy one's from window cleaning company in Swindon but want one i can recycle buy refil, thanks for sharing


Hi Derek,

You'll have to speak to Stevie about that one mate :thumb: he's the man in the know.

Have a look here too.. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254510

It's an awesome piece of kit, really does eliminate the use for drying and using towels that will marr the nice corrected paint. I've seen it in action a few times now and it doesnt leave a single water spot :thumb:

Thanks for the kind works


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

grayz said:


> Some amazing detail work there
> 
> Car looks gorgeous mate, wheels really suit it


Thanks mate  I couldn't think of what wheels I wanted for ages and did think about BBS RS/RM but so glad I went for the comps they really do set the car off, I couldnt be happier with them :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Aaron this is simply mind blowing, the paints hard as concrete on your car, Needed a battle and half, but you have done it, looks gorgeous for a 02 reg car, very well-done the paint is seriously corrected to high level with plenty of gloss and reflectivity, plus the wheels really set the car off perfectly
> 
> Aaron this was certainly worth it, great write up from yourself, and your pictures really show the level of work that has gone in to this detail, Many thanks for posting Aaron, Have a great week from myself buddie :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words as always Trip, yes it really was hard going for the 4 days we were working on it. All the credit goes to Stevie at BMD though without him I could never have achieved the same finish doing it on my own :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If anyone can't see the pics they should be back up shortly, I just had to Go-Pro on Photobucket :thumb:


----------



## D4N91 (Jan 18, 2012)

looks stunning mate, hopefully with some practice and time my lupo will look something like


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

D4N91 said:


> looks stunning mate, hopefully with some practice and time my lupo will look something like


I'm sure it will mate :thumb:
You have PM on CL Dan.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks amazing, excellent work. Was a long one but looks like it was worth every minute


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great job, just crashed the internet loading the pics!

I'm still confused as to why a water filter? We've got really soft water in Scotland anyways, I don't think I've ever had a car water spot


----------



## route00 (Mar 18, 2009)

great work!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Great job, just crashed the internet loading the pics!
> 
> I'm still confused as to why a water filter? We've got really soft water in Scotland anyways, I don't think I've ever had a car water spot


It does leave some fine water spotting when using the PW so the filter eliminates it completely :thumb: sheeting the water off with it is better than using a marr happy towel to dry


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice and tidy mate.


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow and thank you :thumb:

I want one


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great write up - lots of excellent pictures. 

Nice to see the Blackfire metal sealant in use too!

How did the MF system compare to the rotary method regarding paint removal - was it quicker, and did it remove more?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Great write up - lots of excellent pictures.
> 
> Nice to see the Blackfire metal sealant in use too!
> 
> How did the MF system compare to the rotary method regarding paint removal - was it quicker, and did it remove more?


Hi,

Sorry just seen this.
Reremoval rates; MF pads & Megs D300 vs wool on the rotary with Menzerna FG500 was removing just about the same amount and correctiing the same although the MF was finishing down better as the wool pad leaves it's own tiny little marks in before being refined.
After 5 sets of each total micron removal was probably around 3-4, the paint was like granite, was the hardest paint Stevie had ever came across..

I'm uploading some pics of the interior as I forgot to add these in..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are the interior shots as I forgot to add these in to the initial write up..


















































Just to add the interior was done prior to the correction work :thumb:

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Aaron, did you speak to the detailer in question about the lack of performance with the Zaino system?!?!?!

I was very shocked that it didn't last very long on your car, and you were unhappy with it...

Just wondering if you got it resolved OK?

love the checkered seats 

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Aaron, did you speak to the detailer in question about the lack of performance with the Zaino system?!?!?!
> 
> I was very shocked that it didn't last very long on your car, and you were unhappy with it...
> 
> ...


Alright mate,

I was there throughout the whole of the detail & it was me who applied the LSP.
To be honest i'ts doing it's thing nicely now and it's impressing me more n more as time goes on, it was only after that one wash that I noticed the protection dropped off but I probably just used too much shampoo or something as you'll know sometimes shampoo's have a temp affect on the LSP re beading n sheeting but all is well now Cuey :thumb:

Here are some beading shots I got last week..


























Thanks, the seats are one of my favourite mods


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

wow got there in the end, alot of pics there and didnt see any oxydation on the car...plenty of marring but no oxydation??

nice finish in the end though:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Dan J said:


> wow got there in the end, alot of pics there and didnt see any oxydation on the car...plenty of marring but no oxydation??
> 
> nice finish in the end though:thumb:


This image will probably change your mind.. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good stuff... Glad its all back to normal for you!

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Second time I have seen this detail, and it simply blows me away, the level of work that has been achieved, and the interior shots plus the beading is very nice.

This car will easily win a concours show and shine competition, if it was to enter; this will be 1st on the slot by miles.

Very nice work and write-up, I can see alot of dedication and hard craft has gone in this detail, not one spot on the car has been missed; simply Epic :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Second time I have seen this detail, and it simply blows me away, the level of work that has been achieved, and the interior shots plus the beading is very nice.
> 
> This car will easily win a concours show and shine competition, if it was to enter; this will be 1st on the slot by miles.
> 
> Very nice work and write-up, I can see alot of dedication and hard craft has gone in this detail, not one spot on the car has been missed; simply Epic :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words Trip, means a lot.
Myself & Stevie really did put all we had in to the detail and the end results certainly show :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

jb93 said:


> Wow and thank you :thumb:
> 
> I want one


Buy mine?  :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> This image will probably change your mind.. :thumb:


That's heavy swirling, so heavy it almost looks like flatting marks. Oxidisation would suggest the lack of a clearcoat.

THIS is oxidisation -










Belter of a writeup btw - glad to see you using the zaino system too!


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Love this little Lupo especially in red. Fantastic work.

As a newbie to machine polishing can I ask how the hell do you polish under the door handles???


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's another example of oxidised paint.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3040913#post3040913


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I beg to differ, after the first 2 sets of wool n fast gloss 500 The pad was turning brown.
After checking with the sun gun the swirling and RDS were still there but no oxidisation hence the other 3 hits of wool n FG500.

What else could it be, clearcoat failure? I doubt it.
It's a 10yr old car remember n probably never had much protection applied in it's life with defects like that.
However, I'm no expert but stevie is and we both came to the same conclusion.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lewism3 said:


> Love this little Lupo especially in red. Fantastic work.
> 
> As a newbie to machine polishing can I ask how the hell do you polish under the door handles???


Thanks a lot :thumb:

I used a 50mm spot pad on the rotary with a 3" extension I think and then right under the handle Gtechniq P1 by hand :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> I beg to differ, after the first 2 sets of wool n fast gloss 500 The pad was turning brown.
> After checking with the sun gun the swirling and RDS were still there but no oxidisation hence the other 3 hits of wool n FG500.
> 
> What else could it be, clearcoat failure? I doubt it.
> ...


Brown? 

Interesting.. 'you learn something new every day' :thumb:


----------



## Jose Sepulveda (Feb 25, 2012)

very nice and a great model of VW, in my country does not get this model of vehicle u.u

congrats !!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Jose Sepulveda said:


> very nice and a great model of VW, in my country does not get this model of vehicle u.u
> 
> congrats !!


Thank you.

Oh really? Thats a shame


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Brown?
> 
> Interesting.. 'you learn something new every day' :thumb:


I kid you not mate :thumb: the roof was the worst.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

looks great:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Great view! What are the foam sticks used on the grill?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

howie parks said:


> Great view! What are the foam sticks used on the grill?


Lake Country Detailing Sticks

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning detail, write-up and photos af an awesome wee dub! 

Enjoy it Aaron! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Stunning detail, write-up and photos af an awesome wee dub!
> 
> Enjoy it Aaron! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan :thumb:
I was considering selling but I don't think I'll ever bring myself to actually do it.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

great job, looks great


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Thanks a lot :thumb:
> 
> I used a 50mm spot pad on the rotary with a 3" extension I think and then right under the handle Gtechniq P1 by hand :thumb:


Cheers Aaron, thanks for the advice.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No worries man :thumb:


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great post and a superb job, well done.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Stunning little motor...so cute. Love the wheels too!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Great work mate!! Clearly plenty of effort has gone into your car & it looks hard as nails on theose wheels!! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr A4 said:


> Great post and a superb job, well done.





eddie bullit said:


> Stunning little motor...so cute. Love the wheels too!





VAG-hag said:


> Great work mate!! Clearly plenty of effort has gone into your car & it looks hard as nails on theose wheels!! :thumb:


sorry lads missed these replies, thanks a lot.

The wheels are one of my favourite mods tbh, gives the stance a hard as nails look your right :thumb:










More recent pic of the car, enjoy.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Aaron :wave: Sorry to dig up your old motor, but glad i did!

Gotta love the Lupe, i bet it was a quick little blighter sharing the same motor as my 6N2! 

Did want to find pics of your 9N3, but time is scarce so another time maybe, anyway, nice to see your old car, and the attention it received too, nice work :thumb:

All the best!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi James :wave:

Yeah I loved the Lupo when I had it, was very sad to see it go.
It was a nippy wee car especially in the corners, the KW Coilovers are outstanding!!

Here you go buddy :thumb:














































The only mod i've done so far is front 312mm brake conversion.










:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

excellent job and write up


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Great work, brand new car again


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi again Aaron, and thanks for posting up your 9N3 :argie:

That paint is flawless! wish my GTI was as good looking 
If i had time i would sort it, but im supposed to be selling as my work is shutting soon and the money would be better in the bank 

I bet in twenty years 6N2 GTI's will be selling for silly money, especially 3 doors with the full leather interior.

Understandable you would miss the Lupo, awesome machines, but the Polo must dull the pain a little.
Any plans for it?

Also (sorry for the novel here!) i see you are in Fife, lovely spot, my Gran came from Kirkcaldy, her brother used to run the harbour bar down on the sea front years ago.

Got a cousin in Star too, sorry to go on bud, thanks again.

All the best.


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

It's like new again :thumb:


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

Fantastic job, looks great!


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

Fantastic write-up and pics.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work, I might give Z2 a go on my TR ED30.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great! Well done to you both


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

That was a voyage, so to speak - but very interesting.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just about to post about how Pad Primer is a No No with MF, and you should be spurring/brushing after every pass, but then I saw the date.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Aaron, 

Nice to see post today ( I must of missed it first time round ) lovely looking car and your work was excellent 

I liked the fire extinguisher type water filter ( just saw the link reference that , will check that out next now ) I like the use of the watering can :thumb: that will have save water filtering water off. 

The filter use is something I want to look at :detailer:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember this thread, it's one of favorites on detailing world and still be will for time too come, the photos and write up is A1 :thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

superb job. Paint looks very pitted all over though. is it gravel rash or something else?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Bumping an old thread for newer members to take a look,enjoy.


----------



## dougie1142 (Apr 1, 2019)

Great thread, fellow GTI owner here.

Sorry for the bump everyone but this thread was satisfying.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Amazing write up and journey with this little beaut - great work


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Really nice job, I have a 2016 Polo in the same colour coming in for a full detail next week, I hope that the results are as good as yours.

Well done.


----------

